# Tomy Price Increase



## 00'HO (Nov 19, 2004)

*As if the prices aren't high enough for this import product!*

From REH Distributing:

Tomy has announced a price increase. Attached is a current price list for Tomy. Please note that Tomy will only be making Mega-G cars in the future. All new sets will include Mega-G cars, and part numbers have changed. All Super G+ cars & Turbo cars will be discontinued when remaining stock is sold out. Parts are no longer available for REH to purchase, so supplies are limited. REH will continue to supply pick up shoes & springs, we manufacturer these two items. Tomy has announced that they will continue to supply tune-up kits for Super G+ and turbo cars for three years.
Have a good weekend,
Kim
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Thought you HO's would want to know*










http://www.daveshoraceway.com


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Bummer - we need to get the Feds out of the slot car regulation business. Or market slot cars as 18+ / adult supervision only. Sad to see the SG+ regulated to the dustbin due to the all-encompassing 'choking hazard'-type toy regs.


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

00'HO said:


> *As if the prices aren't high enough for this import product!*
> 
> From REH Distributing:
> 
> Tomy has announced a price increase...


A price increase for NOS means "Little Boy Blue, come blow..." He needed the money.

__________________


----------



## JWL Slot Cars (Mar 11, 2007)

This is a lose/lose situation for everybody. At what point does it become overpriced. 

- Jeff


----------



## 00'HO (Nov 19, 2004)

JWL Slot Cars said:


> This is a lose/lose situation for everybody. At what point does it become overpriced.
> 
> - Jeff


--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Let's face it gentlemen, upon my observation, the HO scale slot car hobby
is geared for guys like our selfs. Those of us from the 60's & 70's have
supported this hobby in the 90's to present. 
That was our thing when we were growing up.
We do our best to get todays youth involved, but they have
a whole lot more entertainment choices then when we were kids.

So now that we are all older and rich, we can afford the price increase. 

I still like a good deal....


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

My wife bought me a SuperG+ for my birthday a few months back.
It was the first 'new' Tomy in a couple of years.
As if my Tomy purchases weren't scarce enough, this is gonna make em even more scarcer er er,
possibly the mostest of all.

At $3 a chassis, Mattel sure is looking even better.


----------



## 00'HO (Nov 19, 2004)

NTxSlotCars said:


> My wife bought me a SuperG+ for my birthday a few months back.
> It was the first 'new' Tomy in a couple of years.
> As if my Tomy purchases weren't scarce enough, this is gonna make em even more scarcer er er,
> possibly the mostest of all.
> ...


-------------------------------------------------------------------------
I've purchased those Mattel $3.00 chassis.

Would rather spend on a $3.00 tall on tap Molsen at my local pub.

They are a parts car at best, just ask SuperFist !










http://www.daveshoraceway.com


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I will miss the SG+ a lot because it works on almost all A/FX style bodies and it is super reliable. The last rework of the SG+ mold and the move to Delrin material really made the chassis a bargain at $15.00 a pop.

I'm perplexed about why there is a need to tailor the SG+ for the kiddie toy market to begin with. I just don't see mom & pop buying $30 HO slot cars for junior anymore. I don't see Tomy sets getting dumped into the *-Marts when there are $20 el cheapo 1:43 sets galore with cars that are too big for junior to mistake for an Almond Joy bar. Leave the impulse buy throwaway future dumpster fillers for the *-Marts and sell the hobby grade race sets and cars like Tomy AFX to the big boys. What the heck, if they have to start selling them alongside the tobacco, liquor, guns, and ammo and carding the buyers, so be it. Setup some roadside check points to look for slot car contraband being transported in an unsafe manner, outside of the blister pack. Require a concealed carry permit to carry slot car parts in a pit box. Or maybe we just stick all newborns in soft hypoallergenic uv-blocking plastic bubbles where they will be secure from all potential harm until they reach 18 years of age. 

All bitterness aside, the Tomy SG+, Turbo, and SRT have had a very good run, and like the TJet, Real A/FX, Rokar/LL M, Tyco 440X2, Aurora G-Plus, and may others, their time has come and now gone. We'll miss them all but so far we still have a supply of third party service parts to keep them all going, at least for several more years. Maybe RaceMasters will sell the awesome SG+ molds to BSRT and they will resurrect the SG+ as the G3jr (junior) with a $20-$25 price point, somewhere less than the 901 and 902. I do hope BSRT continues to sell the G- series chassis and maintain body fitment compatibility with the A/FX bodies, not to mention G-style arms and parts. 

So what about the heir apparent to the SG+: the MegaG? The jury is still out on this chassis since it is still cutting its teeth. The biggest drawbacks to date have been the lack of individual service parts like shoes, springs, gears, bulkheads, etc., and the lack of racing oriented upgrades. The MegaG is no match for the SG+, not quite yet. Pit kits are nice enough but sorely inadequate for the most common maintenance scenarios. Imagine losing a pickup shoe during a race, in a full service hobby shop, and having to fork over $8.00 for a pit kit to get a replacement shoe. Ouch! This limitation has absolutely been a show stopper in getting race programs aligned around the MegaG. From a racing program sustainability standpoint the MegaG 1.7 is not much better than the much maligned AutoWorld Super III. Yeah, the MG1.7 actually has pit kits, but some of the dumping-mode pricing of S3 cars has been within a dollar of the pit kit prices. 

My perception is that the MegaG cars are being marketed (like AutoWorld cars) more to collectors than to racers or even casual slot car runners. The extreme detail is awesome, but it comes at a higher cost with weak or nonexistent post-sales lifecycle support. Maybe AutoWorld has the right formula by offering unpowered lifeless chassis under their bodies. If all you're doing is displaying them unpackaged or sticking them in a display case, then the chassis is not really needed. Seems kind of hollow though.

In summary, as long as there are other chassis options , like the BSRT G3s and the Wizzard Storms that provide big upgrades in performance along with superior product support and broad based parts availability then I will be quite happy. I love the hardbodys but I also love custom painting lexans. The silver lining here is that the demise of the SG+ and Turbo may help the aftermarket companies improve their market share and strengthen that side of the hobby. Perhaps the MegaG will get some serious aftermarket racing parts support behind it now that it will be the only show in town.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

00'HO said:


> I've purchased those Mattel $3.00 chassis.
> 
> Would rather spend on a $3.00 tall on tap Molsen at my local pub.
> 
> They are a parts car at best, just ask SuperFist !


Drinking is a whole nuther hobby.
The later runs of Mattels are much improved over the early ones.
The biggest hang up is the knurled axles, if not for that, it would be near perfect.
The later runs come with slip on silicones and much truer wheels.
For those of us who like to race stock configurations, it's a great, cheap, class.
I can see from a builders standpoint, and a shop owners standpoint, why you might prefer another chassis.
The need to build a better car, the need to sell parts, these are strong urges.
It may take a few beers here and there to cope with that.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

The only problem I have with the Three-Buck-Barbie-Company chassis (3BBC) is that I do not have a ready source of good and inexpensive Tyco bodies. If I start accumulating spare chassis then I start looking for bodies for them and before you know it I just have more slot cars in my inventory and the cycle keeps repeating. If you buy the 3BBC chassis and immediately part them out and fill all your spare parts drawers with the parts then you're further ahead of the game.


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

AfxToo said:


> If you buy the 3BBC chassis and immediately part them out and fill all your spare parts drawers with the parts then you're further ahead of the game.


:thumbsup:


The other thing to consider is that for racing they are really a "class of their own" with that 3-ohm armature.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Bad Dawg makes some very nice resin bodies for the Tyco chassis:

http://www.traxshobbies.com/shop/scale-tyco-c-1_2_4.html

And, you don't have to strip them before you paint them... :thumbsup:


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

*Choking on ignorance...*

There are several comments in this thread suggesting that the Turbo/SRT and Super G+ chassis are being phased out due to choke hazzard issues. Don't _ALL_ HO slot cars (including the new Mega G) present choke hazzards?

I figured AFX America was phasing out Turbo/SRT and Super G+ in favor of the Mega G in order to streamline their product offerings. Will the remaining Tomy distributors also phase out the lines? Australian and UK sites that offer Tomy cars have not even introduced the SRT let alone the Mega G. They offered the Collector Series Bodies (Cobra Daytona, Chaparral 2D and Ford GT40 MKII) with Super G+ chassis and they still offer the Turbo.

I am even more confused than normal... :freak:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I have exactly ZERO Mega G's in my stable. My local Guy sells them 39.99!!

Yea ok. I might buy them. NOT!!!!!


----------



## 440s-4ever (Feb 23, 2010)

I believe it's not choke hazard regs, but lead certifications for all children's toys. Lick your toy, get lead poisoning kinda thing. 

The minibike industry couldn't sell under 50cc bikes for a period due to carb zinc having too much lead. 

The committee that wrote the bill ought to be put on the street  They were warned ahead of time but chose an approach which gave the legislation much further reaching implication than it was supposed to.


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

00'HO said:


> I've purchased those Mattel $3.00 chassis...
> 
> ...They are a parts car at best, just ask SuperFist !





NTxSlotCars said:


> The later runs of Mattels are much improved over the early ones.
> The biggest hang up is the knurled axles, if not for that, it would be near perfect.
> The later runs come with slip on silicones and much truer wheels.
> For those of us who like to race stock configurations, it's a great, cheap, class....


NtxSlotCars,
It's true the rear axles are NFG on a new Mattel Tyco.
Also the bulkheads don't fit good in the chassis and don't support the traction magnets on the bottom.
The rear tires are too low on the new ones and the chassis drags on the track rails.
The armature is not a stock 6 ohm so you can forget about that for stock racing competitions.

$3 rolling chassis, new bulkheads $6, new stock 6 ohm armature $5 and new rear tires $2 = $16.
Or get a nicer NOS black pan chassis Tyco 440X2 rolling chassis for $16.

$3 Mattel Tycos are good for parts if you already have some Tycos. I have some of them.
Like springs, brushes, pick up shoes, gears, traction magnets, and maybe a guide pin if you have one that's worn out.
And the traction magnets are both reversed polarity from the old Tycos so you can change one out.

__________________


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

I agree with Texas about the Mattell 3 dollar chassis. I got a few of them out of curiosity and they run just fine. I have plenty of Tyco bodies to use with them and they are fine for home racing. I don't see how they can sell them that cheap. Dave.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

440s-4ever said:


> I believe it's not choke hazard regs, but lead certifications for all children's toys. Lick your toy, get lead poisoning kinda thing.
> 
> The minibike industry couldn't sell under 50cc bikes for a period due to carb zinc having too much lead.
> 
> The committee that wrote the bill ought to be put on the street  They were warned ahead of time but chose an approach which gave the legislation much further reaching implication than it was supposed to.


YES, it's something like that. And the magnet pockets too I think.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I guess yall have a different definition of "stock" than we do down here.

Our definition is: Take it out of the package, and race it.
They seem to fit that bill pretty well.

Now if yall are crying because it might be an advantage to race a mattel 3ohm arm against a SuperG+ for fear of making a more expensive car look bad, well, whats all that cryin about?


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

NTxSlotCars said:


> I guess yall have a different definition of "stock" than we do down here.
> 
> Our definition is: Take it out of the package, and race it.
> They seem to fit that bill pretty well.
> ...


Someone should show up with a Cheetah, fresh outta the package. :thumbsup:


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

SwamperGene said:


> Someone should show up with a Cheetah, fresh outta the package. :thumbsup:


That's too funny Gene. Looks like you thought _what would Roger Penske do?_ He'd go for the _unfair advantage_... :freak:


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

resinmonger said:


> That's too funny Gene. Looks like you thought _what would Roger Penske do?_ He'd go for the _unfair advantage_... :freak:


What unfair advantage? 



> Our definition is: Take it out of the package, and race it.


The Cheetah is a production car, hell it's lineage can even be traced to the 440x2. Seems to fit the bill pretty well. :thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Agreed, that would fit right into our Nascar Cheetah class.
Lowes, Home Depot, Red Bull, Bud, and Valvoline are taken.


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

I can tune a slot car but I can't tuna fish.

*Two Fish in a Tank* http://www.squetch.com/twofish.html

I think I might be losing my mind.









__________________


----------



## 00'HO (Nov 19, 2004)

NTxSlotCars said:


> I guess yall have a different definition of "stock" than we do down here.
> 
> Our definition is: Take it out of the package, and race it.
> They seem to fit that bill pretty well.
> ...


-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Wow NT, you are one hell of a driver to beat the SG+ with a Tyco 440-X2.

Yes, your box stock differs from ours. 

In the end, it's all good :thumbsup:

http://www.daveshoraceway.com


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

1976Cordoba said:


> Bummer - we need to get the Feds out of the slot car regulation business. Or market slot cars as 18+ / adult supervision only. Sad to see the SG+ regulated to the dustbin due to the all-encompassing 'choking hazard'-type toy regs.





AfxToo said:


> Leave the impulse buy throwaway future dumpster fillers for the *-Marts and sell the hobby grade race sets and cars like Tomy AFX to the big boys. What the heck, if they have to start selling them alongside the tobacco, liquor, guns, and ammo and carding the buyers, so be it. Setup some roadside check points to look for slot car contraband being transported in an unsafe manner, outside of the blister pack. Require a concealed carry permit to carry slot car parts in a pit box. Or maybe we just stick all newborns in soft hypoallergenic uv-blocking plastic bubbles where they will be secure from all potential harm until they reach 18 years of age.


You know, this just may be the ticket. Let's outlaw slot cars altogether.
I can't think of a better way to make slot cars all the rage. Sell em on top of a can of K2. Give away a slot car with so many Marlboro miles, or Miller lite proofs of purchase. Sell a car in a package deal with Crown Royal, Jack Daniels, Smirnoff or any of that other hard stuff. Make it illegal for kids under 18 to buy one, and every kid will make sure he gets one. That just might be the way of the future, the way of the future.... uh huh, the way of the future, it's the way of the future....


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

... the way of the future...


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Wear a mouth guard*

Perhaps we could go NASCAR.

All slot cars sold should include an anti choking restrictor plate...to shove in the kiddie's pieholes. 

... this accessory kit should also include a home IQ test and condoms for the parents if their kids actually require the restrictor plate.

With any luck the idea will make it's way to Congress and they will either eat the restrictor plates thereby limiting their consumtion at the public trough; or they will choke on the condoms and IQ test. A win win no matter how ya slice it.


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

*Does....not....compute*

Hmmmm

AW cars are surely under the same regulations, heck they're even made in the same country...and their (retail) prices have been holding fairly steady for the last few years. Sure the detail and to some extent chassis work offered by Tomy/AFX is better, though I don't think that amount of "better" is costing an additional $17 per car (based on MSRP's).

Also, and this is a real pet peeve, how is it that Racemaster lists say the Red "Clear" Daytona at $33.99 (MSRP?), yet allows their former partner ScaleAuto to sell them for $26.95...and you know Mr. Beedle is _still_ making money on it at that. 

And brick-n-mortar joints are stuck wondering why they still have 1st series Mega-G's hanging on the pegs, even after a discount on what the _*manufacturer*_ is telling them the stuff is worth.

It's no wonder this hobby doesn't grow :freak:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Man, that $3 chassis just keeps lookin better.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

*Alternate way of the future*



NTxSlotCars said:


> You know, this just may be the ticket. Let's outlaw slot cars altogether.
> I can't think of a better way to make slot cars all the rage. Sell em on top of a can of K2. Give away a slot car with so many Marlboro miles, or Miller lite proofs of purchase. Sell a car in a package deal with Crown Royal, Jack Daniels, Smirnoff or any of that other hard stuff. Make it illegal for kids under 18 to buy one, and every kid will make sure he gets one. That just might be the way of the future, the way of the future.... uh huh, the way of the future, it's the way of the future....


Rich makes a great point: outlaw it and demand will grow exponentially. However, I wanna play devil's advocate! I have two kids in school and have noticed the extreme measures our school systems have taken because some studies show that *American shildren are behind other countries' children in Math and Science!* *Schreek!* So we now force feed every kid mass quantities of math and science even though many will never use it in their chosen fields.

Now all we need is a study that shows that American kids are trailing other nations' children in... *HO SLOT CAR RACING!!!!! *local, state and federal officials would be forced to act! Campaign promises would become:

_A slot car track in every garage or basement and a controller in every hand!!! _

_No child will be left behind - they will all pass the minimum proficiency for racing!_ 

_We must close the HO slot car gap!_

As always, I'm just sayin'


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

You don't need to teach them a whole lot of math or science to staff the drive-through window at the local burger barn. They won't be needing to know calculus or how to solve differential equations to find the Happy Meal button on a dumbed down cash register developed from chimp behavioral studies.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

I already have far more runners than I really need. So when I purchase a new car, it is almost always solely for the collection (there is the occasional exception). So improvements to the chassis, for improved performance, don't interest me.

When the first four Mega-Gs appeared, they were priced at $25 each from my favorite vendors. However, I could not justify spending $100 for four little pieces of plastic (again, the chassis means nothing to me), especially if I was currently not working. So I stopped my Tomy collection at that point as the cost of new cars just got beyond the point I was willing to spend.

It's the same with Lifelike. If I had to pay retail, I wouldn't be keeping that collection up either.

Yes I will spend over $25 for a car. But that is always for a car which is long out of production and something I really like. But when the cost of newly issued cars goes beyond my comfort zone, I stop.

I stopped collecting the AW cars when they played games with the early releases and I've stopped my Tomy collection due to the cost. So maybe I'm lucky in that my addiction has limits.

As to the lack of math and science skills in the US, its a simple fix. Make the careers one can have using those skills more respected and financially fullfilling than the people pulling down huge salaries contributing nothing to society as executives and Wal St. "wizards".

Thanks...Joe


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

440s-4ever said:


> The minibike industry couldn't sell under 50cc bikes for a period due to carb zinc having too much lead.


Oh, it's easy to be fashionably cynical about safety regulation, but if it saves the life of _*just one*_ carb-licking retard, it will all have been worth it ... 
.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

So you might buy a mega for huge sums 15 years from now, but not for $30 now?

As you can tell, collecting is not something I am into or can get my head around LOL.


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

Help the old guy out here to understand the simple math. How does Hot Wheels, Greenlight, and other makers of 1/64 scale diecast get past the laws to sell at alittle over a buck to a couple bucks each?


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Diecasts are a lot less complex and many are made in much larger quantities of course, but I think that Tomy's specifics problems relate to types of plastic and 'captured' parts.

The short answer is the people who write our laws are morons.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Montoya1 said:


> So you might buy a mega for huge sums 15 years from now, but not for $30 now?
> 
> As you can tell, collecting is not something I am into or can get my head around LOL.


No Deane, I wouldn't. I might spend the extra dollars necessary to get cars that were issued before I got back into the hobby in the late 1990s. Like many others, I lost touch with the hobby for many years. So, if I want to get cars from those missing years, I may have to pay more for them. That's the consequences of my own inattention.

I may also have to pay more to import cars into the country if they are not sold here.

But as I now pay attention to the new cars being issued, I can make the decision to buy them when first released and readily available. If the price of the new cars gets to be more than I am comfortable with, I simply pass on them. The price may be justified by the technology which goes into the chassis, but for me, that's just not important.

So, if I pass on buying cars today that I decide I want 15 years from now, then I pay the cost for that lost time and kick myself.

Joe


----------



## 00'HO (Nov 19, 2004)

*Wise - Guys*

*You guys at this HT forum display more wisdom then the entire US Congress.

Please run for office* :thumbsup: 

*That fish thing from SF didn't make sense, but funny !**

I will go for a collectable AFX or T-Jet, my era, before a Tomy......*

*Ebay 24/7*


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Dslot said:


> Oh, it's easy to be fashionably cynical about safety regulation, but if it saves the life of _*just one carb-licking retard*_, it will all have been worth it ...
> .


lmfao - ain't _THAT_ the truth! :thumbsup:


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

Man - this is a tough crowd :freak:

Rich - I've got 12 of the $3 Mattel chassis and they're as much fun as the SG+ or the SRT's I have (not as fast, mind you, but certainly as much fun) 

It's all a matter of perspective. I came back to slots after many years of RC Cars...a new electric dirt oval chassis retails at $700...let's see...that's 20 new Mega-G's (at $35 ea.). I still have to add batteries, speed control, motor, radio, tires... :drunk:

I think this is a bargain...bust a car...put a new on one on the track for $30 :thumbsup:

For those who are collectors, I do agree that the Mega-G prices are steep for shelf queens. You can find many of the bodies for $10 bucks...just snap them on any AFX or X-Traction chassis.

Now I can actually afford to drive insanely fast little cars and I don't have to even leave home


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

A price increase might seem unjustified, but IMHO look at the whole picture first. To start with prices are going to be structured around sales numbers. If sales are down, a price increase can help maintain the minimal net profit. I honestly don't think Tomy AFX is getting buku rich off sales. But if there's no profit margin, there's no need to make sets, cars, track, and all the other good stuff being made by them. It's NOT 1965, and it's not Aurora, and they are not selling 3 million sets a year, and another 15 million loose cars and loose track. (sales figures are uneducated guesses)..... Stuff costs money to design, produce, warehouse, and ship. The cars are very well detailed, and while I can't run them on my L&J track, I believe they look awesome. ( I don't race at all, and my T jets are too fast for my use :tongue: ) 

If Tomy AFX went away next week.... what are we left with? Lifelike, Barbie & Co figure 8's and AW sets? Let's put things in perspective. On another thread, someone put up a link for Sear's catalogs from the 60's and 70's. What was a decent set price back then? Now look at the price of anything else from that era, and match it up to today's prices. I'm pretty sure a $4,500.00 4 door sedan in 78 is a way better value than the comparable 4 door sedans available today. And, while we're at it, lets not be bashing the not made in the USA stuff either. Every one of my T jet chassis has a Hong Kong sticker on it, and I believe the AFX's were Singapore. Not being made here might hurt a bit in the QC Dept., but the manufacturing costs would be way higher, and that would just cause another price increase thread. 

Just saying....


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

1976Cordoba said:


> Bummer - we need to get the Feds out of the slot car regulation business. Or market slot cars as 18+ / adult supervision only. Sad to see the SG+ regulated to the dustbin due to the all-encompassing 'choking hazard'-type toy regs.


 
ALCON-

I don't think it's a choking hazard problem at all......there are a ton of other toys (in fact, almost all kids toys) that present this problem with many more so then a slot car. I heard/read somewhere (several years ago) that there were going to be new import laws/taxes that effected certain toy categories.....something to do with a single type item being taxed lower then multiple type item of a similar nature or something to that effect.....though I couldn't find anything doing a quick google search. 



------------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

SCJ, you do know this thread is from 2010.... dont ya??


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

I do, but didn't really see an answer here and since I had an update.....



------------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## racer8nut (Mar 25, 2010)

It is better than running Radio control stuff. I used to run electric and nitro RC cars. Also, ran nitro boats. All that stuff was expensive and you were subject to the weather. 

Slot cars can be run rain or shine...night and day. I do not like paying 35-40 bucks for a slot car. Thats why I keep my eyes open for deals. 

I am an art teacher here in Daytona Beach and have a slot car club at school. I am hoping to sread the fun of slot car racing through this club. Also, I have developed a School racing series which we are piloting this year and hope to open it up to the whole school next year. I can see the kids eyes light up when they come to the slot car track and see all the neat cars there and want mom or dad to buy them more. Sorry, I stray off the topic, but it would be nice if our hobby could be promoted more and at less cost

I have several $3 tyco chassis and I run my cars at 12 volts. They are still fast but alot of fun to run. Have the fun of the hobby is mounting other bodies on them. Heck this is a hobby and we customize, tune and run cars to our liking. I understand the stock class idea, but I guess it is up to the club to set their rules.

As far as little kiddies and the choking hazard, I have a 4 year old I supervise very closely and teach hime the right things to do and what not to do. He has been running slot cars since 9 months old. It you teach them right....what is the problem...duh :freak:

This is my 2 cents:wave:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Between Autoworlds nickel and dime price increases every release and only making about 10% desirable cars, and Tomy's already crazy prices, I say.

Keep em coming Dash, your the best thing in town .


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

what HE said


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

Reading these concerns from 4 years ago is kind of funny to me. As far as the choking hazard thing. I have a 7 y/o daughter & she has so many toys that the little choking hazard label on them. And they are dangerous! Have you ever stepped on a Barbie high-heel in the middle of the night in bare feet? Almost as bad as a Lego! Not a choking hazard but they are a parental concern!

And wouldn't you think that the smaller the piece, the less of a choking hazard? It always worked that way for me with the lead paint chips! (Sorry but the mini-bike comment made me laugh).


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

An interesting old thread, but still relevant. The prices keep going up just like everything else. Dave.


----------

